# My New Friend M&Pc 9mm



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I just picked this up on Thursday evening. Put 150 rounds through it on Friday and love it already. Here are some pics.



















I also bought a few things from BUSA. See below.










PX4 9mm with the M&Pc


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad your happy with your new pistol. I been looking at the M&P myself. I want to get one 9mm pistol but I just can't seem to make up my mind. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I had that same M&Pc, I have that same Beretta px4 and I also have that same Beretta lock back knife. You sure have good taste.:mrgreen:


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Baldy...I really enjoy shooting my PX4 and wouldn't trade it but the M&P shoots real nice also. Right now the P99 is on the back shelf.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I had that same M&Pc, I have that same Beretta px4 and I also have that same Beretta lock back knife. You sure have good taste.:mrgreen:


Great minds think a like. I am a Beretta fan but just couldn't wait for the PX4sc.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Silly said:


> Great minds think a like. I am a Beretta fan but just couldn't wait for the PX4sc.


 So far the only sub-compact that has ever fit me well enough for me to shoot well is the Beretta 84, but I do have hopes for the px4sc. By the way the M&Pc I had was completely reliable. it just jumped around in my hand, as most sub-compacts do, but other than that I have nothing but praise for it.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Maximo said:


> So far the only sub-compact that has ever fit me well enough for me to shoot well is the Beretta 84, but I do have hopes for the px4sc. By the way the M&Pc I had was completely reliable. it just jumped around in my hand, as most sub-compacts do, but other than that I have nothing but praise for it.


I actually love the Beretta 85 nickel. It is on the top of my list for my next handgun. I like the 85 because I have small hands and it fits better. Probably why the M&Pc fit well also. The only complaint I have with the M&Pc is trying to clear the gun. For some reason the round does not want to eject. This for unspent rounds only.


----------

